# Gpuz Showing 1RPM



## TmdRockz™ (Jan 14, 2009)

Whats wrong with this ?


----------



## francis511 (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine does that too (powercolor radeon 4850 1 gig). Don`t know why.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 14, 2009)

Contact W1zz.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

could be the card not having a proper fan spd sensor


----------



## JC316 (Jan 14, 2009)

It's either the sensor or the program. Ask W1z about it, maybe he can fix it.


----------



## KBD (Jan 15, 2009)

i recomend you download the latest version 0.3.1, it shows my RPM properly. So its the prgram, not the card. Other programs like ATI TT also report RPM properly.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 15, 2009)

0.3.1


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2009)

How many wires are on your fans?


----------



## KBD (Jan 15, 2009)

francis511 said:


> 0.3.1



weird, i have a 4870 and both the latest GPU-z and ATI Tray Tools read it almost the same (well, with 100 RPM difference). May be this is reference vs non-reference issue? You guys should post in GPU-z section and let Wiz know, may be he can fix this in the next revision. 

Can you guys see the fan spinning at all? it has to be the program


----------



## Polarman (Jan 15, 2009)

When i put the "twin turbo" on my 4870. the default (bios) fan rpm speed was really messed up in GPUZ. When i changed the value in CCC, it became normal.


----------



## KBD (Jan 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> How many wires are on your fans?



you know, erocker may have a point, may be the fans you guys have dont support RPM monitoring, if i'm not mistaken 2 pin fans dont. Try plugging a regular 3 pin fan (if its 3 pin) and see if GPU-z picks it up then.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 15, 2009)

Is the fan physically spinning at all? Might wanna check. Before I changed the bios on my 4870 the fan would only spin at like 5% until the temps got high.


----------

